# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Lavaderos de Aracena (Huelva).

## frfmfrfm

Cuelgo unas fotos del Lavadero del pueblo de Aracena, que está integrado en el Parque Natural de Aracena y picos de Aroche  provincia de Hueva y una escultura al reconocimiento de estas mujer sacrificadas en aquellos tiempos tan difíciles.






Saludo a todos desde Sevilla.
Se me olvidaba hay muy buen jamón :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias frfmfrfm :Smile: 

Ahora que tenemos tantos aparatos que facilitan la vida es bueno recordar como se lavaba no hace tanto tiempo.

Aún recuerdo a mi abuela y su hermana lavando la ropa en el pueblo junto al río.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Unas fotos que muestran un lugar que a los más mayores seguro que trae muchos recuerdos...
Jope, como tuvieran que volver nuestras mujeres a esos lavaderos... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Debemos valorar el gran trabajo que hacen quienes nos han traído el agua a cada casa, a cada electrodoméstico y mirar mucho por ella.
Un saludo y gracias por enseñarnos ese lugar y un sitio donde poder degustar un buen jamón... :Wink:

----------


## Comizo

> Debemos valorar el gran trabajo que hacen quienes nos han traído el agua a cada casa, a cada electrodoméstico y mirar mucho por ella.


 Exactamente igual que:
-Quienes hacen que tengamos electricidad en casa.
-Quienes construyen y guian los medios públicos de transporte.
-Quienes con su sacrificio velan por nuestra seguridad, aquí y en el extranjero.
-Quienes velan por nuestra salud.
-Quienes dedican su vida a investigar para mejorar la nuestra.
-Quienes nos enseñaron y enseñan a nuestros hijos.
-Quienes etc, etc, etc...

 Pero puestos a agradecer, hay que agradecer muchísimo elevado a la enésima potencia, a los que con sus impuestos pagados religiosamente, hacen posible que el Estado pueda pagar un sueldo a personas para que realicen tan necesarios trabajos.

Los contribuyentes, esos grandes olvidados y maltratados a veces por intereses laborales de ciertos sectores...

 Amplío la información sobre el lavadero, que es una preciosidad con unas fotos fantásticas:

""Estas antiguas instalaciones fueron eliminadas a partir de 1923 para realizar la fuente lavadero actual siguiendo el proyecto del arquitecto sevillano Aníbal González. Las obras fueron impulsadas y financiadas por los Marqueses de Aracena, como aparece en el panel de azulejos colocado en un lateral del recinto con el escudo de la Ciudad. Los materiales utilizados en esta bella construcción, como se puede observar son mármoles blancos, piedra caliza ladrillos y tejas, con una colocación correctamente combinada. Consta de fuente marmórea triangular con dos chorros que da paso a un abrevadero rectangular alargado, seguidamente el canalillo de alimentación de agua y los lavaderos de diez pilas por cada lado con refregaderos de mármol y lieva central que suministra a cada pila.

Hasta los años 70, este lavadero era muy utilizado por las mujeres de Aracena, haciendo de este lugar uno de los pocos espacios públicos reservado sólo a las mujeres.""

http://www.aracena.es/index.php/turi...-ruta-del-agua

Y ya que me animado a agradecer, agradezco públicamente al arquitecto Anibal González y a los Marqueses de Aracena, que son quienes pusieron los monises, tan magna obra.
 Muchas gracias Marqueses y señor arquitecto.

----------


## REEGE

> Exactamente igual que:
> -Quienes hacen que tengamos electricidad en casa.
> -Quienes construyen y guian los medios públicos de transporte.
> -Quienes con su sacrificio velan por nuestra seguridad, aquí y en el extranjero.
> -Quienes velan por nuestra salud.
> -Quienes dedican su vida a investigar para mejorar la nuestra.
> -Quienes nos enseñaron y enseñan a nuestros hijos.
> -Quienes etc, etc, etc...
> 
> ...


Gracias por comentar mis mensajes Comizo, ya que por tus exposiciones y tu defensa del Tajo creo que eres una de las personas más inteligentes del foro y ójala alguien como tú, estuviese al frente del problema tan grave de ese río, otro gallo cantaría...
Gran trabajo documental y fotográfico el tuyo sobre un Tajo, que esperemos pronto tenga una solución.
Un saludo.

----------


## Comizo

> Gracias por comentar mis mensajes Comizo, ya que por tus exposiciones y tu defensa del Tajo creo que eres una de las personas más inteligentes del foro y ójala alguien como tú, estuviese al frente del problema tan grave de ese río, otro gallo cantaría...
> Gran trabajo documental y fotográfico el tuyo sobre un Tajo, que esperemos pronto tenga una solución.
> Un saludo.


 Muchas gracias por promocionarme REEGE. No soy muy inteligente como supones, más bien poco. Pero sí lo mínimo para opinar que el Tajo y los demás ríos deben de ser gestionados por técnicos sin ataduras. Lo haría mal sin duda.

 También te agradezco, más bien el foro te debe agradecer tu labor diaria en el foro, así como tus reportajes, noticias publicadas día a día y mensajes de apoyo. Posíblemente, sin esa determinación, el foro sería distinto...

 Otro saludo.

----------

